
How to make the freelancers work for free - strooper
https://medium.com/@morison.morgia/how-to-get-a-website-designed-for-almost-free-e45b38bb71db
======
King-Aaron
Is this for real? Did I just read an article legitimately calling for the
scamming of graphic designers?

Part of me feels that this is a cry for help, as the author has had this
happen to them in the past... but I can't help but feel a bit frustrated that
they would condone not only swindling people out of payment for work, but
swindling people under the guise of "hey, they don't live in my country, so
fuck them".

A+ asshole.

~~~
Regic
Yes, it is sarcastic: "As a seller (only) myself, I am one of the many victims
of this scam."

------
dhruvkar
I'd love to hear anyone who makes a living in the US (or equivalent nation)
purely from these platforms.

I've only had a few gigs pan out from upwork, and I'm quite content never to
use it again.

